# Holzdeck/ Steg Unterkonstruktion



## karl_heinz (2. Okt. 2011)

Hallo,

dieses Jahr wird es wohl nichts mehr werden, aber im Frühjahr geht es dann wieder los.

Hier nun meine Frage:

Ich möchte mein Holzdeck möglichst weit, so ca. 50 - 80 cm, über das Wasser bauen.
Reichen für die Unterkonstruktion 45 X 70 mm, oder sollten es besser 90 x 90 mm sein.
Ich möchte keine zusätzliche Stütze im Wasser.

Insgesamt wird es etwa 3 m breit und ich habe 5 Fundamente alle ca. 50 cm, also 5 Balken.
Die Gesamtlänge der Balken beträgt 4 m. Alle ca. 50 cm ist ein Fundament, also bleiben etwas über 3 m fest verankert. 

Vorab vielen Dank für Eure Hilfe.

Grüße

Michael


----------



## Ironm (2. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Holzdeck/ Steg Unterkonstruktion*



karl_heinz schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Ich möchte mein Holzdeck möglichst weit, so ca. 50 - 80 cm, über das Wasser bauen.
> Reichen für die Unterkonstruktion 45 X 70 mm, oder sollten es besser 90 x 90 mm sein.
> Ich möchte keine zusätzliche Stütze im Wasser.



Hallo Michael,

ich habe bei meinen Steg auch alle 50cm ein Fundament gemacht. Der Steg geht bei mir 30-50cm freischwebend über die Wasseroberfläche.

Für die Unterkonstuktion habe ich mich für 70x70mm entschieden. der hält bisher auch bomben fest!

Bei 50-80cm freischwebend über die Wasseroberfläche, wirken jedoch wesentlich größere Hebelkräfte! Darum würde ich Dir auf jeden Fall zu 90x90 mm raten! 

Sicher ist sicher!

Viel Spaß bei der Umsetzung!

Grüße Marco


----------



## karl_heinz (3. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Holzdeck/ Steg Unterkonstruktion*

Hallo Marco,

danke für den Rat. Ich habe jetzt noch ein bißchen im Netz gestöbert. Bei einer Balkendicke von 90 x 90 mm, kann man max. 1 m ohne Stütze verwenden. Ich denke mit 80 cm bin ich dann in jedem Fall auf der sicheren Seite.

Insgesamt sind dann ja noch ca. 3 m fest verankert und da sollte sich in der kompletten Konstruktion alleine durch das Gewicht nichts mehr verändern. Außerdem will ich die Dielen vor Kopf noch verblenden, das gibt ja auch noch Stabilität.

Einziger Nachteil bei den dicken Balken ist, dass sie in der Ausführung "Bangkirai" nicht ganz preiswert sind. Aber sie sollten dann wohl auch die nächsten 30 Jahre halten.

Grüße

Michael


----------



## Wuzzel (3. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Holzdeck/ Steg Unterkonstruktion*

Hallo Michael, 
auf jeden Fall sollten die Dielen alle 50 cm eine Unterkonstruktion haben, bei weiteren Abständen besteht immer die Gefahr das es zu stark federt bzw. arbeitet. 
Beim heute auf dem Markt befindlichen Bangkirai sollte man immer bedenken, das das meist nicht mehr die Qualitäten sind, wie noch vor einigen Jahren. Somit ist es dann auch bei weitem nicht mehr so lange haltbar, wie vor einigen Jahren. 

Alternativ kannst Du ne Unterkonstruktion aus Stahl überlegen, auf die dann die Bangkirai lagerhölzer (meist 42x70) gelegt werden. 

Gruß Wuzzel


----------



## karl_heinz (3. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Holzdeck/ Steg Unterkonstruktion*

Hallo Wuzzel,

habe jetzt mal eine Skizze beigefügt.

Das muß doch halten, wenn alles verschraubt ist.

Stahl wäre kein Problem, da ich in dieser Branche tätig bin. Insgesamt baut es dann aber zu hoch, selbst bei dem kleinstmöglichen Träger (IPE80).

Meine Fundamente bestehen im übrigen aus KG-Rohren, da ich bis zu 40 cm überbrücken muß.
Ausgegossen mit Beton, incl. U-Pfostenträger mit 200 mm Steindolle.

Grüße

Michael


----------



## Wuzzel (3. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Holzdeck/ Steg Unterkonstruktion*

Hallo Michael , ist ja leider nicht bemaßt die Skizze :-( 

Die Punktfundamente sind in was fuer einem Raster gesetzt ? 
45x70 reichen da jedenfalls nicht, das federt Dir zu stark, selbst 90x90 find ich auf Dauer grenzwertig, wenn Du die Dielen mit normalen Edelstahlschrauben verschraubst. Ich habs selber mit ner Brücke erlebt, die war beim rübergehen stabil wie Sau, aber nach wenigen Jahren lösen sich die Köüfe der Schrauben. 
Wenn dann auf jeden Fall auf gute Schrauben achten und kein billig China Imitat einer Markenschraube. 

Gruß Wuzzel


----------



## karl_heinz (3. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Holzdeck/ Steg Unterkonstruktion*

Hallo Wuzzel,

die Fundamente sind ca. alle 60 cm. Nach hinten wird der Abstand noch etwas geringer.
Endgültig ausgerichtet wird dann mit den U-Pfostenträgern.

Das Holz kostet ja schon ne Menge, da kommt es auf die Schrauben auch nicht mehr an.

Aber letztenendes müssen die Balken doch sitzen, oder?

Anbei mal zwei Fotos von soeben.

Grüße

Michael


----------



## Wuzzel (3. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Holzdeck/ Steg Unterkonstruktion*

dann würd ich aber zumindestens für das überragende stück 9x9 nehmen 
na versuch macht klug ... kannst es ja zur not mal wieder ändern  

ansonsten sieht das feldmarschallsplanmässig aus 
sehr korrekt angelegt. 

Gruß Wuzzel


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (3. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Holzdeck/ Steg Unterkonstruktion*

Hallo Micheal,

da ich aus meinem Garten auch gerade so einen Löcherkäse gemacht habe, kann ich Dir nur sagen, pass auf mit den Überhängen. 
Eine Panele alleine kann fast nicht weiter als 10-15 cm überhängen, sonst hast Du Sprungturmfeeling.
Ich habe 70*45 drunter und würde höchstens 30 cm Überstand machen, sonst fängt es an zu federn, zwar nur leicht, aber es federt. 

Ich habe meine 1. Rohre auch in 60 cm Abstand zubetoniert und es federt schon ganz schön. Also nicht schlimm und auch nicht wirklich ärgerlich, aber wenn man es selbst gebaut hat merkt man das einfach.

Mir scheint auch Stahl eine sehr sinnvolle Variante. Wenn es dir zu hoch wird, kannst Du ja die fertigen Betonrohre auf das neue Maß flexen.

Grüße

Thomas


----------



## Ulli (3. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Holzdeck/ Steg Unterkonstruktion*

Hallo Michael,

letztes Jahr habe ich auch ein Stück Terrasse über dem Wasser gebaut:
Überstand max 40 cm, Unterbau aus __ Douglasie mit 70*45 und darauf dann Douglasien-Bretter mit 22mm Dicke.

Allerdings habe ich Streifenfundamente gegossen, ungefähr im Abstand von 60 - 70 cm. Es federt oder bewegt sich absolut gar nichts... Hier noch ein paar Bilder.

Viele Grüße
Ulli


----------



## karl_heinz (6. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Holzdeck/ Steg Unterkonstruktion*

Hallo zusammen,

vielen Dank für Eure Tipps und Meinungen.

Dieses Jahr werden nur noch die Pfostenträger verbaut, Anfang 2012 geht es dann mit der eigentlichen Konstruktion weiter.

Bei 90 mm Balkenstärke sollte eigentlich alles ziemlich fest sitzen. Sollte es dann doch federn, so kann ich zur Not ja noch eine Stütze bauen.

Ich werde auf jeden Fall berichten.

Grüße

Michael


----------



## RKurzhals (7. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Holzdeck/ Steg Unterkonstruktion*

Hallo Michael,
leider habe ich erst jetzt Deinen post gelesen... .
Ich habe bei mir einen freitragenden Steg, der 1,20 m vom letzten Stützpunkt entfernt liegt. Der ist mit 90er Bangkirai-Balken abgefedert, und hält über eine halbe Tonne auf dem letzten halben Meter problemlos aus. mit __ Douglasie o. ä. würde ich das nicht mehr haben wollen, da er sich bei einer solchen Belastung im cm-Bereich senkt!
Damit entscheidet die Steg-Breite über die max. Zahl an Leuten auf dem Steg, und die mögliche Belastung (auf einem 60er hast Du zwei Balken, und max zwei-drei Leute am Ende, aber auf einem 1,20 m breiten... ).
Bei Dir habe ich keine Konterlattung gesehen. Das wäre ein echter Schwachpunkt an Deiner Konstruktion, der die mögliche Belastung um Größenordnungen absenkt!
bei mir läuft eine 60x40 mm² Konterlattung im 300er Abstand quer zu den Tragbalken, die sicher auf diesen verschraubt ist (140x6 mm² Schrauben). Diese gleicht u. a. Schwachstellen im Holz aus (Äste etc), und erhöht damit die Belastbarkeit.


----------



## karl_heinz (7. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Holzdeck/ Steg Unterkonstruktion*

Hallo Rolf,

es werden die Balken fest mit den U-Pfostenträger im Fundament verschraubt. An insgesamt 20 Punkten. Zur Not kann ich auch noch weitere 20 cm abstützen, da ich am Abschluß noch ein paar Ziegel gemauert habe. Dann bleiben noch ca. 50 cm welche frei schweben. Auch könnte ich noch quer ein paar Balken einbauen 45 x 90 mm, auch das gibt Stabilität. Werde ich für den ersten Balken wohl machen, da dieser nur auf einem Fundament ruht. Maximal sollen aber in der Regel nur 2 Erwachsene, 1 Kind, 1 Katze (nicht meine) und ein paar __ Frösche auf dem Holzdeck verweilen...

Aber Versuch macht klug. 6 x 140 mm kann ich zwar nicht verschrauben, aber 6 x 80 mm müßte im Verband genug Stabilität geben. Es wird auf jeden Fall Bangkirai werden, ich weiß nur noch nicht genau woher ich es beziehen soll, aber da mache ich mich noch schlau.

Wie gesagt, wenn es soweit ist, dann melde ich mich wieder.

Grüße

Michael


----------



## RKurzhals (11. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Holzdeck/ Steg Unterkonstruktion*

Hallo Michael,
bei nur 50 cm Ausladung sehe ich keine statischen Probleme. Meinen Belastungsfall habe ich nicht selbst berechnet, und kann daher nur glauben, dass er in Ordnung ist (wir haben schon zu mehreren auf dem Steg gestanden, und das auf den übrigen Stützen nur aufgelegte Deck zum "Kippeln" gebracht... . Eine kritische Verbiegung gab es nicht.
Bangkirai und solche Hölzer knnte ich damals nur über den Holzhandel beziehen (Dachdecker wissen da gut bescheid:!).
Jetzt bekommt man viele der Materialien auch in den Baumärkten, nur eben nicht in allen, und jede Dimension.


----------



## Wuzzel (11. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Holzdeck/ Steg Unterkonstruktion*

Da ich selber viel in Baumärkten unterwegs bin und in nem Holzhandel arbeite kann ich allerdings aus meiner Beobachtung sagen, das solche Sachen genau wie Sand Kies Schotter etc. im Baumarkt meist deutlich teurer sind bei gleicher Qualität. 
Anfang der Saison hat man die größere Längenwahl auf jedenfall beim Holzhandel. 
Fachhandel muss nicht immer teuer bedeuten. 

Gruß 
Wuzzel


----------



## Benseoo7 (12. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Holzdeck/ Steg Unterkonstruktion*

Hey,
seh nur, das du doch super noch einen Querbalken über dein Ufer legen kannst. Also mit deiner Tragkraft mit dem Fundament was du machen möchtest, sehe kein Problem. 
Habe selber eine Terasse am Teich mit einem Teil überragend des Wasserspiegels. Sind einfach nur 50x50 Betonplatten und mit der Unterkonstruktion verdübelt!!! Kann locker drei erwachsene Personen 50 cm über der Oberfläche stehen lassen. 
Unterkonstruktion und Dielen ergeben ja eine Einheit und eine perfekte Terasse.

MfG

Ben


----------



## Joachim (12. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Holzdeck/ Steg Unterkonstruktion*

Moin...

@Ben
So (50x50 Betonplatten) werde ich es wohl auch machen. Ich wollte auch erst Fundamente gießen, aber dachte mir dann auch, was, wenn man mal zurück bauen will. Und das es hält hab ich mittlerweile hier und da sehen können. Terrassen Überstand etwa 10-20cm...
Aber das nur mal am Rande.


----------



## karl_heinz (30. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Holzdeck/ Steg Unterkonstruktion*

Weil das Wetter ja sooooooooooo schöööööööööööööön mitspielt, gibt es ein "Update"!!!

Grüße

Michael


----------



## Gartenzwerg123 (2. Nov. 2011)

*AW: Holzdeck/ Steg Unterkonstruktion*

Hi karl_heinz,
das sieht echt klasse aus! Ich frage mich warum du Angst hast? Du hast so viele Stützen die augenscheinlich sehr gut im Boden verankert sind. Da brauchst du keine Angst zu haben das irgendetwas nicht hält. Ein großes Lob und weiter so .


----------



## karl_heinz (3. Nov. 2011)

*AW: Holzdeck/ Steg Unterkonstruktion*

Danke - ich denke wenn alles fest verschraubt ist, dann sollte es wohl Bombensicher sein.

Nicht zu vergessen der ganze Beton den ich verbaut habe...

Ich frage mich, wieviel cm kann ich eine handelsübliche Diele 25 x 245 eigentlich überstehen lassen?

Mein Steg soll ja seitlich noch ein bißchen über das Wasser reichen.

Grüße

Michael


----------



## Wuzzel (3. Nov. 2011)

*AW: Holzdeck/ Steg Unterkonstruktion*

Michael, die solletst Du möglichst wenig überstehen lassen, da die sich auf den letzten paar überstehenden Zentimetern immer nach oben biegen wird, dadurch wird das Wasser nicht mehr so flott ablaufen -> die Diele bleibt nach Regen an den Enden länger feucht -> Algen können dort schneller wachsen -> optisch unschön und rutschig. 

Gruß 
Wuzzel


----------



## karl_heinz (4. Nov. 2011)

*AW: Holzdeck/ Steg Unterkonstruktion*

Hallo Wuzzel,

dann muß ich mir aber noch etwas einfallen lassen.

Der Steg soll ca. 1 m breit werden, damit man sich noch einigermaßen darauf bewegen kann.
Dieses hätte zur Folge, dass ich den Steg ca. 20 cm übelappen müsste. In jedem Fall möchte ich noch eine Diele hochkant unter dem Steg verschrauben. Zur Befestigung hatte ich an ein 45 x 70 mm Holz gedacht. Das müsste doch gehen, oder? Ebenso auf der anderen Seite, allerdings ohne Diele.

Grüße

Michael


----------



## Merkalli (8. Nov. 2011)

*AW: Holzdeck/ Steg Unterkonstruktion*

Habt ihr bei euren Gewerken alles nur verschraubt oder auch noch verleimt? Wenns verleimt wird muss ich mir doch keine Gedanken machen was der rost mit den Schrabuen anstellen kann oder???


----------



## karl_heinz (10. Nov. 2011)

*AW: Holzdeck/ Steg Unterkonstruktion*

@Merkalli

Schrauben wenn sichtbar immer Edelstahl, sonst mindestens verzinkt.

Leim im Außenbereich macht meiner Meinung nach überhaupt keinen Sinn!

Wasser und Kälte wirken sich sehr, sehr negativ auf den Leim aus.

Also keine dauerhafte Lösung.

Grüße

Michael


----------



## VolkerN (10. Nov. 2011)

*AW: Holzdeck/ Steg Unterkonstruktion*



karl_heinz schrieb:


> Danke - ich denke wenn alles fest verschraubt ist, dann sollte es wohl Bombensicher sein.
> Ich frage mich, wieviel cm kann ich eine handelsübliche Diele 25 x 245 eigentlich überstehen lassen?
> Mein Steg soll ja seitlich noch ein bißchen über das Wasser reichen.



Hallo Michael,

ueber die Unterkonstruktion sollten die Dielen moeglichst gar nicht hinaus stehen. Wir haben die Dielen buendig mit der Unterkonstruktion enden lassen. Da das Holz wegen der stark unterschiedlichen Witterungseinfluesse arbeitet (Sommer, Winter, Regen, Schnee...) sollten die Dielen gerade an den Enden moeglichst mit Edelstahlschrauben fiixert sein.


----------



## karl_heinz (19. Nov. 2011)

*AW: Holzdeck/ Steg Unterkonstruktion*

Hallo Volker,

ich muß dann wohl ein bißchen experimentieren. Aus bautechnischen Gründen habe ich leider nur 2 Punktfundamente und ich möchte den Steg ca. 20 cm überstehen lassen. 

Damit er sich nicht verzieht, also die Dielen nach oben bzw. unten wandern, muß ich sie dann entsprechend stützen, unterbauen.

Bis zum Frühling habe ich ja noch etwas Zeit.

Sieht sehr schön aus Deine Terrasse.

Grüße

Michael


----------

